# Frogs



## ncfishin

Anybody love getting bullfrogs? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYLnjeTRjxg 
I've never personally used a gun to get em.
I have fond memories of walking around farm ponds, and gigging them with my uncles.
Sometimes had to wade a little to get to the big ones.
Never got bit by a snake, but seen plenty.


----------



## KMixson

Never used a gun on them. We would go out in the swamp at night and shine the light on them. Then one of us would circle around behind and gig them.


----------



## Jim

Moving this to the hunting section. 

Add this to one thing I want to do. The video would of been way better if they showed a plate of ready to eat legs. :LOL2:


----------



## Bateman

I have some good memories of giggin'. My dad and I went to a pond out on some family farm land that hadn't been interfered with by a human for some where around 15 years and I'll never forget that night. Only a small percentage of the snakes we killed were moccasins, but the frogs were big boys.


----------



## overboard

Haven't gone for them in a long time! What we used to do was use a fishing pole, tie something red on the hook, then dangle it in front of them, seems they couldn't resist grabbing it!


----------



## LDUBS

We had a ditch running alongside our place and the walnut orchard next door then cutting across the middle of our pasture. It was frog central. I think it was more about my brother and me sneaking around in the dark than actually catching a frog. Never used a gun like that guy on the video.


----------



## Bateman

The legs sure do twitch and jump while they're cooking in the skillet. Please tell me someone else knows what I'm talking about :lol:


----------



## Jim

Bateman said:


> The legs sure do twitch and jump while they're cooking in the skillet. Please tell me someone else knows what I'm talking about :lol:


nope! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

Bateman said:


> The legs sure do twitch and jump while they're cooking in the skillet. Please tell me someone else knows what I'm talking about :lol:



i do. we used to go gigging all the time when i was in high school. havent beet in years though


----------



## Bateman

lovedr79 said:


> Bateman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The legs sure do twitch and jump while they're cooking in the skillet. Please tell me someone else knows what I'm talking about :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do. we used to go gigging all the time when i was in high school. havent beet in years though
Click to expand...


Makes me feel better haha. 

A friend and I have talked about it and I think we will give it a go soon. I just finished up my bull barrel 10/22 for the moccasins and have scoped out a few areas that look promising.


----------



## LDUBS

I've eaten a lot of different stuff, but I've never had the "_pleasure_" of eating frog legs. Raw octopus - not a problem. Frog legs, snake or eel, chicken feet, or fish eyeballs - No thanks. I would even have okra before I would try those. LOL


----------



## Bateman

Man they are delicious! And I don't mean a weird or over powering game taste. Just tender, white meat. It is almost as good as rattlesnake! 

And I gotta tell you just like I tell my girlfriend, "You gotta try my grandma's okra if you're gonna talk like that." :lol:


----------



## KMixson

Okra? I love me some okra. The slimier, the better.


----------



## Ttexastom

You will love frog legs, didn't know what i was missing until i tried them!!!


----------



## LDUBS

When I was young it was during that era when you had to eat everything on your plate or not leave the table. Okra nights were tough. If my brother or I made too big of a fuss about not liking something, there would be a payback, and it would be clever and happen when you least expect it. I complained about pimento loaf a little too much once. Got pimento loaf in my stocking on Christmas morning. LOL.


----------



## Bateman

LDUBS said:


> Got pimento loaf in my stocking on Christmas morning. LOL.




Hahah nice


----------



## ronjon1190

Funny, My mom used to make us eat a little bit of everything. I wasn't very fussy, but there were a few things I don't care for. One of them is beets. As a kid, Mom always made me eat one, "She used to say you have to make sure you don't like them. I would eat one slice, make a face, and that would be that. The rest of my family loves beets, so Mom makes them a lot. To this day, if I am at Moms, and she makes beets, I take one. I know I don't like them, and she hasn't made me take one in years, but I still take one and force myself to eat it. I guess I am just checking to make sure I still don't like them...


----------



## ronjon1190

We did catch frogs and make frogs legs at my parents cottage. We would go out in the canoe after dark, and spot them with a flashlight and shoot them with a old crappy pellet gun.


----------



## lovedr79

LDUBS said:


> When I was young it was during that era when you had to eat everything on your plate or not leave the table. Okra nights were tough. If my brother or I made too big of a fuss about not liking something, there would be a payback, and it would be clever and happen when you least expect it. I complained about pimento loaf a little too much once. Got pimento loaf in my stocking on Christmas morning. LOL.



man i love some okra. i just planted a bunch. i usually end up eating most of it raw in the garden. i like baking okra, little bit of olive oil, dust with your favorite seasoning. comes out great.


----------



## ncfishin

I found a spot today, walking on a tax paid paved trail. I quickly found myself wanting to come back in August at night. Me, waders, a light, and a gig. There is a creek running along the trail that is slam full. The trail is a tiny nature preserve, fresh with new deer tracks, in the middle of urbania. The whole trail is like 6 miles long, and used for walking and exercising. I just couldn't help myself for planning a covert summertime frog mission.


----------



## lovedr79

ncfishin said:


> I found a spot today, walking on a tax paid paved trail. I quickly found myself wanting to come back in August at night. Me, waders, a light, and a gig. There is a creek running along the trail that is slam full. The trail is a tiny nature preserve, fresh with new deer tracks, in the middle of urbania. The whole trail is like 6 miles long, and used for walking and exercising. I just couldn't help myself for planning a covert summertime frog mission.


That's what we used to do in high school. Local park had a nice pond next to the appomattox river (park was gated and closed at night) walking distance from my buddy's house...... gigged many frogs out of there.


----------



## ncfishin

Check these guys out. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDLAvvASwgc


----------



## Bailey Boat

Just blind them with a spot light and grab 'em!! Just watch where your putting your hands, i.e. snakes stalking the same frog your about to grab... As far as them "jumping" in the pan, don't cook them as pairs, cut apart and cook individually. Please don't overcook them!!!


----------



## Kismet

Try pickled okra. Last century, I had an assignment that had me commuting from Chicago to Lone Star, Texas, on a weekly basis. Once every few weeks, I would treat myself to a meal at a Cajun restaurant. One time I talked them into selling me a 2 gallon jar of pickled okra, which I strapped into the empty seat next to me for the trip to Chicago.

It was worth the effort.


----------

